# euroracks (lab cages)



## euroracks (Nov 9, 2010)

www.euroracks.co
Due to the success of our racks we are going to add mice and rat breeding racks to our collection. 
Before we start sourcing else where , is there anyone one the forum that has or knows of a seller of quality lab cages.
Thanks in advance for any help. :2thumb:


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

you've confused me.... are you asking us to tell you where to buy racks from so you can sell them back to us lol


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

They're building racks... not tubs!


----------



## euroracks (Nov 9, 2010)

*www.euroracks.co*

Just to clear things up.
We have been buiding snake racks for a while and due to there success we have decided to add mouse and rat breeder racks to our collection.
we are looking for a supplier of lab cages or for a member to help us with finding one. : victory:


----------



## slayer42 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Awesome rack *

His racks are pretty awesome!! If you do start building these Derek i will certainly take one off you! (finances permitting)


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

heres some i was looking at http://pro-racks.com/Rodent_rack.html they sell just tubs


----------



## chewy (Aug 2, 2008)

*Lab cages*

What about the lucky reptile lab cages they are really good


----------

